# What time of day to take Paxil?



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

I just started taking paxil about a week ago and I'm not sure what time of day to take it. I have been taking it at night but I have not been able to sleep more than a couple of hours a night since I started it. I'm kind of worried about it making me feel sick/weird if I take it in the morning. I have also read that paxil is out of your system in about 12 hours so if I'm taking it while I'm supposed to be sleeping it probalby isn't helping me during the day with my anxiety. Any help/opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

If your doctor is having you take 1 pill per day, e.g., 20 mg, then I assume that 1 pill lasts about 24 hours. If you needed more than 1 pill for 24 hour coverage, I am sure he would have advised you to take 2 pills per day.I take it before bed because it does not interrupt my sleep, but I have some bizarre dreams. Last night I dreamed that I was in a highrise office building, and suddenly saw a huge mushroom cloud in the distance. Then it was like snow falling (fallout of debris). Then it was announced on TV that Pres. Bush did it to us, and was declaring Martial Law, and that any city that disagreed or displeased him in any way would get the same nuke treatment from our own glorious military. Then everyone looked down at the street and there were endless rows of troops (I assume in this dream reality they must have re-instigated the draft?) and they were goose stepping while singing the wicked witch guards' song from the WIZARD OF OZ. Obviously, I am not a Republican or Bush ditto-head, but I didn't think it would rise from my subconscious, yet, I am sure the Paxil is to blame. Yes, Paxil does strange things, but it is a strange world. If it causes sleeplessness, the obvious solution is to take it when you wake in the morning. I initially had some spacy periods when my brain got used to it, but these side effects all went away. So if you are new to Paxil, hang in there and your brain will adjust. Maybe we can meet in one of our mutually shared Paxil dream states?


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I was told to take it in the morning. I took it as soon as I got up cause about 20 minutes after taking it I was like speedy woman! Can't imagine what it would have done if I took it at night. And yes, it is also because it wears down as the day goes on (unless your on Paxil CR) so it will help with the sleeping at night thing.If you suffer from a bit of nausea try taking it with breakfast. And yes, it does cause some really bizarre dreams but they wear off somewhat.Good luck with it


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

My Dr told me to take it in the morning. I think some of the side effects can occur easier if you take it at night. I had bad dreams for a few weeks when I first started it, but they went away after a few weeks.


----------



## 20327 (Jun 5, 2005)

I think it depends on your symptoms. I would have "D" as I woke up. The early morning is when the large intestine is most active and sensitive and reactive. I could not take Paxil in the a.m. because it would be too late. So you have to know your own symptoms and treatment. Mind you, I also take Lorazepam.


----------



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

I have tried taking it at all times of day and night and can't decide what is best. When I take it at 11 at night it seems I have the worst time getting up in the morning. Almost like 6 hours after I take it, I'm really knocked out. I'm now trying to take it around dinnertime each day (5-6ish) in the hope that by the time it really kicks in, I'll be ready for bed. This drug keeps me calm round the clock, as far as its benefits, it makes no difference what time I take it. I've just been moving the time around because I am really struggling with the sleepyness in the day and the insomnia at night.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

I started a few days ago and took my first dosage (10mg or 1/2 tb) later in the evening. Bad mistake. I could not sleep and ended up having to supplement it with a sleeping pill. I take it in the morning now, with food, and still feel zonked. I'm sure it's given me spasms in the back too. I'm going to go to the chiro after the weekend.BTW, I did read that it was recommended to take it in the morning, but we're all different.


----------



## 16392 (Oct 7, 2005)

According to WebMD it should be taken in the morning.Hope you'll soon feel better!Full steam ahead!


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

My bottle says to take it at night. I assume per my Dr.'s request. I'm only taking 10 mg and haven't noticed any side effects at all. Well, i've been getting headaches, but I think it's allergy related.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Bj it's great at giving you headaches. I had one for the first week and a half I was on it but they do go away (until you decide to come off it anyway







) You might be right, but just be aware that it could be the Paxil. Hope it works for you


----------



## 22058 (Jun 29, 2005)

I take it first thing when I get up. The side effects were awful for the first week, but they do go away. (for me anyways)


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. I have started taking it in the morning and I have been sleeping much better. My pill this morning was chipped on the corner but I found the chip in the bottle and took both pieces. I don't know what is going on but I hurt from it. I feel like I'm burning deep down in my throat and I took it almost two hours ago. It's making me want to throw-up. I feel a little bit better if I take a drink but the icky feeling comes back after about a minute...


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

I did notice the headaches but they have since disappeared!


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Hey Screamer, it probably is the paxil causing my headaches, because I NEVER get headaches. Occasionally in the summer if I'm running around and stuff when it's hot, then I do. But rarely ever. It may be allergies.....But I don't know. Have no way to be sure. I've been taking Paxil for 2 weeks, and am still having the headaches. So, it's probably the med.


----------



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

Huggenkiss, hope you are feeling better, but as it is OKAY to cut Paxil tabs in half, I don't think your broken pill should have been a problem.All, I have started to take my Paxil first thing in the morning, and have consciously tried to get to bed earlier at night so I can get more sleep (since I go to work early in the a.m.) and I feel much better and more well rested than when I took it at night. Also the time change, in essentially getting up an hour later in the morning, is helping me this week.It could be that since I started Paxil 4 months ago, I'm finally getting rid of most of the side effects, or getting used to them


----------



## 22264 (Sep 26, 2005)

I didn't even think about when I was cutting the pills in half. I think the problem was that I took it without any water and then went back to sleep. It almost felt like the pill dissolved in my throat.


----------



## joy81499 (Nov 11, 2004)

Ouch! I bet that hurt!!!!


----------



## 18944 (Sep 15, 2005)

I've been taking Paxil CR 12.5 mg, and it seems to have the habit of waking me up approximately six hours after I take it. Anyone else find this occurring? Also, would you recommend taking it in the morning, or does it make some people drowsy initially? I have a big test on Tuesday and I can't really risk being zonked out during the day, though I can't really imagine getting not enough sleep is helping me out either. Sorry for the rambling, I just woke up and I'm not compltely with it yet.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

huggenkiss-I think nausea is another side effect along w/the headaches. These symptoms go away (or did w/me) after about 2 weeks.It never made me tired. The vivid dreams still occur but they arent bad. Not sure about the CR form of paxil, it was never offered to me.


----------

